# Watch G4?



## Xenke (Jun 18, 2009)

Does anyone here watch G4 TV? I'd be surprised if the answer is "no".

Just curious...


----------



## Jelly (Jun 18, 2009)

I can't stand it, personally.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, sometimes, but almost everything they show is crap. Xplay is good.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't, since it's a premium channel here (thanks, Comcast!) and we don't subscribe to those high numbers (except a few movie channels)


----------



## Lukar (Jun 18, 2009)

I used to watch it all the time, but I rarely watch it now. Not because it's a shitty channel (Although, to be honest, I only want watch it when X-Play, AotS, and Ninja Warrior are on. Oh, and E3 every summer), but because since my cable box got taken out of my room, I only have up to channel 65 or so. :3 Thank God for the living room.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't have it out here. Stupid Comcrap.


----------



## Randomman29 (Jun 18, 2009)

I remember when it was a video game channel.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 18, 2009)

In response to most people: Yes, I only watch XPlay, AoTS, and Ninja Warrior too.

To people with Comcast: I'm sorry. They're terrible. That's why we abandoned them (but we still need their internet -.-). If it is in your power, might I suggest Dish Network?

Lukar: Did you see the CES 2009 coverage on G4 earlier this year? I thought it was more entertaining than E3.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 18, 2009)

Xenke said:


> Lukar: Did you see the CES 2009 coverage on G4 earlier this year? I thought it was more entertaining than E3.



Nah, I never watch the CES stuff. x3 I think I did once, though.


----------



## Molotov (Jun 18, 2009)

Used to. Hell, even if they're doing the "Rewind" thing, the only show I find worth watching is

NINJA WARRIOR

take that, warped wall!! YAH


----------



## Lukar (Jun 18, 2009)

Molotov said:


> Used to. Hell, even if they're doing the "Rewind" thing, the only show I find worth watching is
> 
> NINJA WARRIOR
> 
> take that, warped wall!! YAH



Rewind? *Confused*

I really do need to watch G4 more, I suppose.


----------



## Molotov (Jun 18, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Rewind? *Confused*
> 
> I really do need to watch G4 more, I suppose.



Eh, their attempt to go back to when the channel was a game channel. If Cops and Cheaters are still in the timeline, they've failed miserably =\


----------



## Lukar (Jun 18, 2009)

Molotov said:


> Eh, their attempt to go back to when the channel was a game channel. If Cops and Cheaters are still in the timeline, they've failed miserably =\



Ah. So is there a chance I may be able to watch that top 5 show they used to air? And I mean back when said show was about video games, lol.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 18, 2009)

There is still Cops and Cheaters... it forces me to watch BBC America.

And the warped wall is the best (that's why they never get rid of it!).

Did you see the Ninja Warrior with the transvestite? Creeeepy...

((BTW, NINJA WARRIOR MARATHON COMING UP!!!))


----------



## Lukar (Jun 18, 2009)

Xenke said:


> Did you see the Ninja Warrior with the transvestite? Creeeepy...
> 
> ((BTW, NINJA WARRIOR MARATHON COMING UP!!!))



Must see. :3

MUST WATCH D:


----------



## Xenke (Jun 18, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Must see. :3
> 
> MUST WATCH D:



No, scars for life. x_x

And yes, you must! (but not the one with the transvestite!)


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 18, 2009)

Sometimes. X play is pretty good, so is ATS, Ninja Warrior is a must-see, and the old cult flicks they play a-la "Movies That Don't Suck" are great, and so is their E3 coverage. I'm just _SICK_ of the continual airings of COPS and Cheaters. Sweet black Jesus is it annoying! It'd be so much better if they took those out of the lineup; it's slowly being turned into MTV, where the only time you could see any airings of XPlay and ATS is in the wee hours of the morning.

That being said, I liked it better when they were TechTV.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 18, 2009)

Xenke said:


> No, scars for life. x_x
> 
> And yes, you must! (but not the one with the transvestite!)



xD But it sounds interesting.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 18, 2009)

Amen, get rid of Cops and Cheaters. They just turn people-off to the channel... I don't think it fits the audience *at all*.

You do know they show AoTS and Xplay in the morning, evening, and late night, right? Ninja Warrior, not so much -.-


----------



## Xenke (Jun 18, 2009)

Lukar said:


> xD But it sounds interesting.



Oops! I F***ed up. I meant trassexual.

I'll give you a picture: Imagine a man with breast implants, with straight, long, black hair in a ponytail, with a masculine-ish face, and wearing a tight leather suit (that, if memory serves, showed his/her crotch bulge. I don't think he/she has done full transgender surgery, but I could be wrong).

While looking this up, I figured out her name is Hibari Igano (don't bother googling it, you get zip, except for a youtube vid with her not in the leather)


----------



## Pi (Jun 18, 2009)

i don't watch tv at all


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I've stop watching G4 because got tired of it. The only good shows that on the network Xplay and Attack of The Show. Everything eles is dead to me and I don't think I the only one that feels the same way.


----------



## Takun (Jun 18, 2009)

Channel sucks.  It was dropped or moved from my Dish service.  Nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 19, 2009)

Xenke said:


> Oops! I F***ed up. I meant trassexual.
> 
> I'll give you a picture: Imagine a man with breast implants, with straight, long, black hair in a ponytail, with a masculine-ish face, and wearing a tight leather suit (that, if memory serves, showed his/her crotch bulge. I don't think he/she has done full transgender surgery, but I could be wrong).
> 
> While looking this up, I figured out her name is Hibari Igano (don't bother googling it, you get zip, except for a youtube vid with her not in the leather)



xD Sounds kewl.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 19, 2009)

Naw, I don't watch it at all. Used to, but I got tired of their antics.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jun 19, 2009)

Ninja Warrior is interesting, and Japanese people are fun to watch, but to me it gets repetitive watching.
Attack of the Show can be good, but they're additional skits with tricycles and who knows what else makes me weep for the future.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 19, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Ninja Warrior is interesting, and Japanese people are fun to watch, but to me it gets repetitive watching.
> Attack of the Show can be good, but they're additional skits with tricycles and who knows what else makes me weep for the future.



But what about Kevin and Olivia jumping in a giant chocolate cream pie in maid outfits!? That was some good quality entertainment there.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 19, 2009)

Xenke said:


> But what about Kevin and Olivia jumping in a giant chocolate cream pie in maid outfits!? That was some good quality entertainment there.



I remember one episode where they were wearing masks... I think they have it on their YouTube.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jun 19, 2009)

I watch it, mostly for X-Play, AotS, Reviews on the Run, EP Daily... Oh, and The Lab with Leo Laporte, even though it's repeats now, because Leo is cool. ^_^


----------



## Skittle (Jun 19, 2009)

Occasionally. I miss TechTV and when G4 was actually geek tv and was about video games.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 19, 2009)

Its not on the BEV bird, so no.


----------



## Kryn (Jun 19, 2009)

I remember seeing ads for it back when it was Tech Tv and I was genuinely interested but I couldn't get the channel at home then. Now I'll watch G4 every once in awhile but not for anything game related. I'm more of a PC gamer and well, G4 is more about consoles. And even then they barely show enough gaming content anyway.


----------



## Vicious (Jun 22, 2009)

G4 in Canada is the only channel airing shows like the IT Crowd, and just recently a bunch of Adult Swim shows Teletoon was too cheap to get the rights to. Eg: Fat Guy Stuck in the Internet and Superjail (I love those). X play and AOTS are worth watching because nothing else on tv is so geek-centric. Do Reviews on the Run or EP Daily air in the states?
That's the one thing that sucks about G4 here, not all of the American shows air, like Ninja Warrior. Instead we get a lot of repeats of Hurl and Lab with Leo and other such painfully boring/inane stuff.


----------



## Raithah (Jun 23, 2009)

G4? I think I'm missing something ...


----------



## Xenke (Jun 23, 2009)

Raithah said:


> G4? I think I'm missing something ...



*face palm*


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 27, 2009)

AOTS is fun. If i had a cable box in my room, i'd be watching it A LOT. But since i rarely watch TV, for that reason, i don't.


----------



## Ruko (Jul 1, 2009)

I used to watch it back when I had cable/satellite.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 1, 2009)

Xplay is the only 'decent' show other than Ninja Warrior.

<3 Japanese obstacle courses.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jul 1, 2009)

I watch X-Play, Reviews on the Run, Electric Playground, and Attack of the Show. But that's it, everything else is boring. 

:/


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 1, 2009)

i used to, i miss old X-play with the skits that ran the whole episode, AOTS is okay, new xplay, no it is more like a stoner experiment to combine a bunch of pot into one super joint and failed horribly. and Code Monkeys was awesome but the blocks of Cops and Cheaters suck ass.


----------



## Mistral-chan (Jul 2, 2009)

I watch it for X-Play and any E3 Coverage they provide ^^ That's about it though... they don't really play anything that keeps me watching the tele besides that o.x


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 2, 2009)

I watch usualy only for E3 and XPlay aswell. I also like NInja warrior. I don't like the other shows like cheaters though


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 2, 2009)

No. I mean, what's even on that channel anymore?

Attack of the Show. lol.
X-Play. lol.

And really, that's it.

Oh, and COPS. Why the fuck that's on G4, I don't know, but there it is.


----------



## Mistral-chan (Jul 2, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> I watch usualy only for E3 and XPlay aswell. I also like NInja warrior. I don't like the other shows like cheaters though



I've never seen Ninja warriors... what's that about? o.o Ninja's and warriors? ^^ Actual Ninja Warriors!? *tail wagging*


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 2, 2009)

FelldohTheSquirrel said:


> Reviews on the Run


I am so fucking pissed that they canceled this (AKA Judgement Day) in the US. FUCK YOU G4


----------



## Lukar (Jul 4, 2009)

Mistral-chan said:


> I've never seen Ninja warriors... what's that about? o.o Ninja's and warriors? ^^ Actual Ninja Warriors!? *tail wagging*



Seriously? xD It's a show where a bunch of contestants try to make it through several obstacle courses, to put it simply.


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 5, 2009)

That channel sort of has died in my eyes, sadly. 
I watched the e3 Nintendo press conference on it, but that's about the only time I've watched it in the past 3-4 years.
I used to watch X-Play everyday though.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 5, 2009)

I do watch it, though it isn't quite as good as it used to be a couple years ago. The daily broadcast length is extremely short, and you'll probably see the same things repeat about four times a day. They also like to re-run older episodes of their shows for some reason, which is fine, but some of them date back over a year ago, and aren't really very entertaining. I usually switch between it and the Military channel, which also has a pretty shitty broadcast day, but is usually relatively interesting. ... Usually.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 5, 2009)

I have not watched G4 in years, next to BBC America they have without a doubt the worst schedule.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 5, 2009)

watching ninja warrior and cops all day is fucking boring :/


----------

